
VMware Adds Zimbra: The Q&A - prakash
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2010/01/13/vmware-zimbra-qanda/
======
plinkplonk
They spent 362 million $ on Spring Source (WTF!) and a 100 million $ on ZImbra
(double WTF!). That's enough to buy a 100 early stage startups (and a chance
of getting something really innovative). As it is it sounds like a typical MB
droid play.

~~~
michaelneale
I think Yahoo paid quite a bit more for Zimbra in the first place, so looking
at only that for valuation, that would seem a good discount for VMWare. But
yes, the numbers are unreal seeming !

~~~
sogrady
The number we know is the original VMware valuation, which was ~$350M. The
number we don't is the price this time around, because financial terms weren't
disclosed. It seems safe to assume, however, that VMware is paying less, and
AllThingsD's reporting validates that.

~~~
sogrady
Sorry, that should read "the original Yahoo valuation..."

~~~
michaelneale
Yes, I knew what you meant ;) I think an open source exchange killer was far
more up the list of priorities when Yahoo bought it, than it would be today.
(Exchange is still everywhere, but people don't seem to mind nor talk about it
- with Lotus, and Google "gone google" in the market - maybe people view it as
acceptable competition now?)

